# Burrs for Brasilia/Rossi RR45 and RR55 OD



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm intending on placing the order for the above on Thursday the 15th of August I already have money from Padder who is on holiday so if anyone else wants some please note your interest in this thread and I'll pm you with payment details. I will need payment by midnight on Wednesday the 14th to place the order on the Thursday. Costs delivered to you are £21.60 for the RR55 OD burrs and £20 for the RR45 burrs the burrs are sourced from the factory who made them for Brasilia/Rossi so are oem parts.

If anyone else needs burrs for another make of grinder please post here and I'll see what I can do.

Charlie


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Charlie

As stated in the pm last week,I would like a set of burrs for my RR45

Any luck on a possible refund from the eBay seller for the first set?

Thanks


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'd like some RR55 ones, so please PM me your details.

Thanks


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Those are very good prices. Could you ask about a pair of burrs for a Brasilia/Rossi MC (68mm conical)? They almost certainly come from the same factory. thanks


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Will do Glenn I know they have them as they are in the catalogue.

Spencer will pm you.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok Glenn the price comes out at £93 inc vat for the burrs plus carriage need to find out the weight of them to work that out


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi Charlie could you add me to the list for a set of RR55 ones please.

PM me your payment details

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok guys an update on the burrs, they are currently awaiting stock on the RR55 ones and have quoted me 2-3 weeks lead time and they will dispatch them when they come in along with the RR45 burrs, sorry for the delay but its kind of out of my hands, will keep you posted. If anyone else needs burrs for their grinder let me know and I will get a price as I will be able to add to the current order until it's picked and packed.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

No problem mate appreciate you doing this in the first place, thanks for the update

Robert


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Where did you get your 80 step ring/pin? ...did it come standard?

thanx


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi, just got myself a RR55od and interested in getting a set of burrs for it. has this still pending or have the order been placed already?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> Hi, just got myself a RR55od and interested in getting a set of burrs for it. has this still pending or have the order been placed already?


Hi,

Luckily due to delays at their central facility in Germany I can still add to the order at no extra cost will pm you with payment details, and congrats on the grinder, the one off Gumtree I assume. There are a couple of things that need doing to make the most of them I'll include my number in the pm so you I can talk you through them, also about to post a thread with a modification to a mod CoffeeChap suggested.

For Soundklinik, sorry for the delay in reply, the RR55 OD came with the 80 step ring as standard, I'm waiting for a reply as to the cost of the collar and locking pin.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice one mate! Glad I came on time. yes it this that one of gumtree. Will need some pointers for cleaning it, and mods for sure!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi there

Do you know when the burrs are being despatched?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well they have the RR45 ones in stock but still awaiting the RR55-OD ones and they want to ship in 1 package as they come direct from their central warehouse in Germany, I emailed them this after noon so waiting to here back as regards any progress. They too have been affected by the great Italian August shut down as regards their suppliers.


----------

